# 2 lost dogs in UP



## hack52 (Feb 1, 2010)

hope some one can help . a friend of mine lost 2 female beagles this weekend in the U.P. of michigan
the dog Where lost in Mackinaw county they where near the road that take you to droummond island
any one hear of them or see them please let me know 
rick


----------



## hack52 (Feb 1, 2010)

good news dogs found


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

Glad to hear that. I know how it is to loose dogs and it sucks.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

That _is_ good news. I saw the subject line and immediately thought "Uh oh- wolves".

I'm glad you got them back!

John


----------



## Rod W (Dec 23, 2009)

How pray tell would anyone lose a BEEEEGLE, they quit running after the first small swamp or 20 minutes (whichever comes first), they definetly WILL NOT CROSS THE RIDGE TO THE NEXT SWAMP, they come when called, they come back when hungry and if they lose the original track, they automatically race hell bent BACK TO THE TRUCK, Glad to hear they showed up.:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Rod W said:


> How pray tell would anyone lose a BEEEEGLE, they quit running after the first small swamp or 20 minutes (whichever comes first), they definetly WILL NOT CROSS THE RIDGE TO THE NEXT SWAMP, they come when called, they come back when hungry and if they lose the original track, they automatically race hell bent BACK TO THE TRUCK, Glad to hear they showed up.:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


Must have some wimpy dogs.


----------

